# Ein bestimmtes Lied das in der Wettruchtsch Wm vorkam



## spainswiss (19 Jan. 2009)

Hallo
im folgendem Video 

http://www.sat1.ch/ratgeber_magazine/dasmagazin/videos/content/34417/

kommt so ziemlich am schluss ein lied vor mit trompete

ich kenn das lied von früher 

dürü dürü düm düm dürü dürü dürü düm düm 
dann kommt so ein Rapper sagt irgendwie 

gimmi tama round gimme gimme tama round

ich weiss nicht mehr wie das Lied heisst könnt ihr mir helfen ?

ps im Video kommt nur die melodie der trompeten


----------



## Muli (19 Jan. 2009)

Ich vermute mal du meinst: Q Connection mit dem Lied Java (All Da Ladies come Around)

Das ist zumindest das Lied bei: 6:50 Minuten
Kannst du hier Vorhören: http://www.musicload.de/single/2710654_4/q-connection/java-all-da-ladies-come-around/item.html
(Auf das Lautsprecher Symbol unter dem CD-Cover klicken)


Ansonsten schreibe doch mal, wann genau daws Lied läuft bei der Lauflände von 8:09 Minuten.

Sag doch einmal bescheid, ob du das meintest.


----------



## spainswiss (20 Jan. 2009)

Hey Danke viel viel viel viel viel mals
das ist genau das was ich suchte

kennst ja das Gefühl wenn man ein Lied im Ohr hat (Ohrwurm)

von dem man weder denn Intepret noch sonst was kennt

Vor etwa 11 Jahren war ich an einem SChulfest dort leif dieses Lied

seit dann suche ich dieses Lied

ich war noch sehr jung und vergass nach der Cd zu fragen

und da das lied 11 jahre alt ist kennt das keiner mehr

ich sah die rutschwm da kam das lied 
ich drehte fast durch weil mir das händy mit der liedererkennungsfunktion 

gestolen worden ist.

hey du bist einfach super

ich danke dir viel mals

von wo kennst du dieses Lied 
odr wie hast du es herausgefunden


----------



## Katzun (24 Jan. 2009)

wieder einer glücklich 

kenn das aber auch, wenn man was hört und nicht weiß wie es heisst...


----------

